#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-19
<rmg51> jedijf: care to explain why 3 laptops with Nvidia cards aren't using the drivers?
<jedijf> google can, try nvidia model and unity, i am sure others have had similar issues
<jedijf> it may be resolved automagically in a month anyway
<rmg51> that is what I am waiting for
<rmg51> but for me it goes deeper
<rmg51> I don't like the lose of function on the top panel
<jedijf> some stuff uses it...dropbox does
<rmg51> I have apps I like to run but they don't work in Unity
<jedijf> i guess that depends on the devs...but 11.10 catchup(by devs) may be better
<jedijf> like i said, if unity isn't your or your computers bag, time to try other wm's and de's...you may find you soulmate desktop
<rmg51> right now Gnome
<MutantTurkey> still debating on what laptop to get....
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> Adom: that's FING right, unity is crap.
<MutantTurkey> Adom: but if you don't like unity, gnome3 isn't much better.
<Adom> ive always been a fan of gnome2. sad that eventually it'll be dropped and ill be forced to use gnome3 or unity. because im not a kde guy.
<Adom> then again, i could always try out awesome2 finally...hmmm that sounds kinda nice.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> urg, I'm late
<rmg51> hi late
<JonathanD> Hello rmg51
<JonathanD> How did everything go saturday?
<JonathanD> I might as well have stayed, we didn't end up going until almost 4 :/
<rmg51> it went well
<rmg51> seems there was a bad file so the demo of the printer at the main meeting didn't go well
<rmg51> but after the main meeting during the linux sig things went well
<waltman> Mornin', ye scurvy dogs.
<erstazi> waltman: morning
<erstazi> Adom: holla!
<jedijf> holla is hip hop pirate speak?
<waltman> 'Holla' is what pirates say when they sail the Spanish Main!
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> Late good morning to you all !
<jthan> Morning!
<teddy-dbear> o/
<jthan> InHisName: you make any progress with your computer?
<InHisName> Just starting this morning.
<InHisName> When I 'tar' up /home, is there a way to tell it to use a networked destination ?
<ChinnoDog> mount the network destination before you tar?
<InHisName> Looks like default will include any mount points below /home.   What about 'links' does default include contents of links also.?
<ChinnoDog> Unless you are going to tar over netcat.
<ChinnoDog> You can tell it not to tar other file systems, which includes all mount points
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: do I mount with mount command to a 'local' path when you say mount network destination?
<ChinnoDog> yes
<ChinnoDog> Mount the remote file system somewhere
<ChinnoDog> and then go to that dir and: tar cfp - --one-file-system ./ | (cd /network_file_system; tar xvfp -)
<ChinnoDog> s/that dir/the directory you are archiving/
<InHisName> I've not mounted network before:    I usually do:   sudo mount /dev/sdd6 /mnt/bignoiseydrive
<ChinnoDog> What type of share are you mounting?
<InHisName> samba, I think
<InHisName> Its two ubuntu machines
<ChinnoDog> then it would be something like mount -t cifs //computer/share /mnt/networkdir -o "username=ihn,domain=mydomain,password=ubuntu"
<JonathanD> 249
<ChinnoDog> I think JonathanD just posted an error code
<JonathanD> heh :)
<ChinnoDog> tail /var/log/JonathanD.log
<InHisName> Not sure if I defined a 'mydomain' on the remote machine.
<ChinnoDog> If you are using samba you have to have some domain name. By default it is probably the hostname.
<InHisName> I have mounted /dev/sdc1  in lvm as /dev/mapper/vg03-lv03  at /home/rich/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/    do I need to UNmount this first or can I leave it mounted ?    When I mount it to another machine via network ?
<InHisName> ok, I have a hostname
<ChinnoDog> If you use --one-file-system then it doesn't matter. Tar won't follow links into other file systems.
<InHisName> I have only one file system on source machine.  Not issue today.
<ChinnoDog> Your mounted disk in the HardDisks folder counts as another file system
<InHisName> It's mounted at /
<InHisName> The networked system has lots of mounts.
<ChinnoDog> So does the fake file systems like /proc
<ChinnoDog> If you want it to archive your hard disk and every network drive that is mounted in the child directories then don't use --one-filesystem. If you only want to archive files from the local disk then use --one-file-system
<InHisName> I have a 'little' machine with one lvm file system.  One mount point /.   I want to back up /home while I rebuild the simple machine.  Then put it back.
<InHisName> The temp storage machine is on network.  It has lots room at /home/rich/.VirtualBox/HardDisks/   also a mount point on sophisticated machine.
<InHisName> du reports approx 72Gb for /home       destination has approx 375Gb free.
<InHisName> Using hostname for computer and my domain,    Here is what I have  so far:       mount -t cifs //ubuntu/share /mnt/networkdir -o "username=rich,domain=ubuntu,password=mypassord"
<InHisName> am I mounting the remote machine's root /  at /mnt/networkdir    ?
<InHisName1> Now I am connected thru the machine to backup and rebuild.
<rmg51> wow, you command line people sure like to complicate things :P
<InHisName> Just Sat you all were saying gui is NOT good enough to back up /home to some place.  Need to tar or something.   NO drag-drop for this.
<rmg51> Teddy found the way to do it
<rmg51> open home
<jedijf> document it, teddy can present next month at pacs
<rmg51> look above the files listed
<rmg51> you should see the nav bar with the path
<rmg51> right click on your user name
<rmg51> click copy
<rmg51> I would just use an external hard drive
<rmg51> then just paste to external
<InHisName> Hrmmmm
<rmg51> teddy bear simple :-D
<InHisName> the gui seems to be having issues.  May need to stay with command line so I can get a good full copy done in one go.
<InHisName> Looks like I need to reboot to get gui access again.
<InHisName> CIFS VFS cifs_mount failed w/return code=-22
<InHisName> I went with recovery mode, sticking with command line for now.    Got an error.
<Adom> Afternoon.
<TheEvilPhoenix> LIES
<TheEvilPhoenix> IT IS NOT "AFTERNOON"
<TheEvilPhoenix> IT IS LUNCH TIME!
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<ChinnoDog> It is 8 minutes past noon. It is after noon.
<Adom> ^
 * TheEvilPhoenix slaps ChinnoDog and Adom
<TheEvilPhoenix> not owhen you're a college student it isnt :P
<Adom> when you're a college administrator, it is
<ChinnoDog> Time flows differently for college students?
<Adom> or rather, a sysadmin *for* a college
<TheEvilPhoenix> ChinnoDog:  for me, yes.  for my room mate, yes.  for my suitemates, yes.  for the rest of campus, nfc
<ChinnoDog> I'm pretty sure even college students are subject to the laws of physics. And since at any one place it can only be before or after 12pm and afternoon is the state of it being after 12pm, it would have to be afternoon
<TheEvilPhoenix> ChinnoDog:  except that our clocks are tuned differently...
<TheEvilPhoenix> right now the time is "PRE-EXAM FOOD INTAKE" for me
<InHisName> It's afternoon here by my clocks too.
<TheEvilPhoenix> after this is "EXAM #1, 2hr", then "Lecture, 2hr", then "Midterm Exam, 1.67 hr"
<InHisName> EDT what zone are U, TheEvilPhoenix
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  eastern us
<TheEvilPhoenix> however...
<TheEvilPhoenix> i dont use standard time for calculating what happens during the day
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
 * Adom cleaned his work desk and is very pleased with the increase in feung shway-ism.
<InHisName> TheEvilPhoenix forgot to spring ahead his clocks back in Feb was it?  to add daylight time adjust.  So you must think it is still only 11:16am instead of 12:16pm.
<TheEvilPhoenix> InHisName:  no, actually i'm on a 26-hours-a-day internal clock cycle somehow :/
<ChinnoDog> Using a different clock doesn't change the flow of time.
<TheEvilPhoenix> given the 26-hours-a-day, its not yet the afternoon, so meh :P
<Adom> whenever I agree to watch Gilmore Girls with my gf, time seems to slow down to a crawl. why is that?
<ChinnoDog> If you were using a 26 hour clock then noon would be 13:00 which would have passed 18 earth minutes ago
<ChinnoDog> lol Adom
<TheEvilPhoenix> you assume the 26-hours are compressed into the 24-hour period of time
 * TheEvilPhoenix MAY have had a tad too much coffee :P
<InHisName> A few changes later, I have:       mount -t ext4 //ubuntu/share /mnt/networkdir -o "username=rich,domain=ubuntu,password=mypassord"
<InHisName> mount: special device //ubuntu/share does not exist.
<InHisName> I have also tried //ubuntu/home   //ubuntu/home/rich/.VirtualBox/HardDrives    but they all have same answer  ......does not exist
<ChinnoDog> Network shares are not ext4
<ChinnoDog> It is exposed through the remote file system. That is the file system you need to mount. If it is samba then you can use the smb or cifs driver. cifs is newer.
<InHisName> I'll try those two....
<InHisName> CIFS VFS cifs_mount failed w/return code=-22
<InHisName> trying the other
<InHisName> unknown file system type 'smb'
<InHisName> looking in:   man 8 mount.cifs for more hints
<InHisName> No clue for return code=-22
<jedijf> real busy with work, but i think i saw lvm mentioned ...that's your problem....mount /dev/volgroup yada yada yada ...look into that
<InHisName> cifs and smb go thru the network, not real sure if /dev/volgroup/etc can travel thru network or not.
<InHisName> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR   is site that helped get a working command.
<InHisName> on destination:  nc -l 029 > backup.tar.gz
<InHisName> On origin: tar -cpvz /home | nc -q 0 192.168.101.106 1029
<InHisName> is producing copy-ing going on.
<InHisName> Unfortunately I am in gui in terminal window, so may hang.  We'll see.   Only 72 Gigs.
<InHisName> gui hung at 2.4 gigs.   Restarted in recovery mode.  Seems to be working there in command mode just fine.
<InHisName> which should go first:  the items apt-get after install or put back /home dir ?
<InHisName> Must be several dozen stuff put on by synaptic or apt-get since install.  Will my settings stay unmolested if I put /home in first ?
<InHisName> Sorta new topic:   How to keep record of all ADDED software, i.e. from synaptic, aptitude, and apt-get ?  Or the whole installed list. Then I can add back in what I want to.
<rmg51> in synaptic you can click on status and see everything that is installed
<rmg51> not sure if you can print the list
<rmg51> software center lets you do the same
<InHisName> Rather than print > tofile.txt
<rmg51> if you know the answer why ask the question?
<InHisName> that's not good enough syntax.
<InHisName> dpkg --get-selections > installedstuff.txt
<InHisName> 3056 items
<InHisName> in big computer.   Little one should be smaller.
<InHisName> uggh 2585 lines
<InHisName> Ohhh, can use dpkg to import the list and install all, NIFTY !
<MutantTurkey> [Do/
<InHisName> Umm, MutantTurkey what was that ?
<rmg51> stupid Comcast
<rmg51> can't connect to Comcast tonight
<rmg51> had to go with Clear
<InHisName> Awwwww
<rmg51> at least all my computers work ;-)
<jedijf> oooooh
<rmg51> now all I have to do is remember to take Clear with me in the morning :P
<rmg51> I really don't want to call Comcast :P:P:P
<rmg51> time to find some dinner
<jedijf> i think i'm hitting qdoba on way home
<jedijf> starving
<rmg51> that's better
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-20
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: got my laptop ordered.
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: tell more
<jedijf> which
<jedijf> and congrats!
<MutantTurkey> x220
<MutantTurkey> with the it 2420m
<MutantTurkey> i5'
<MutantTurkey> I was debating getting the slice battery, but I am got the 9cell
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: by the looks of your response it's as if I got a new dog, or wife, or car. not a computer haha
<jedijf> dude...i just read a cnet review, it's better than that other stuff you mentioned
<jedijf> hands down
<MutantTurkey> I know
<MutantTurkey> I am psyched
<jedijf> i meant dog wife or car
<MutantTurkey> that too.
<jedijf> and its sooooo thinkpad
<MutantTurkey> I know
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking the edge, but it's just Meh
<jedijf> i excited for you
<MutantTurkey> i am excited to run linux on a non-ghetto system
<MutantTurkey> I can actually use new features and run Gnome and things!
<jedijf> expectations lead to resentments
<MutantTurkey> lol
<MutantTurkey> I am definitely still doing arch
<MutantTurkey> I had a half second though of trying ubuntu... I dunno
<MutantTurkey> Unity seems cool though, but I don't know if the workflow is any good.
<jedijf> it actually is
<MutantTurkey> I was on a Mac all summer and I am finally getting back into a regular workflow
<jedijf> once you get used to it
<MutantTurkey> I need tiling really badly
<jedijf> i am better on unity than gnome3; but that's just because of usage
<MutantTurkey> gnome3 is not usable imho
<MutantTurkey> and also doesn't have any config (wtf?)
<MutantTurkey> every new version the options get dumbed down more and more
<jedijf> unity on my pacs netty get used all night; gnome3 is sitting on my arch box in the cave, but rarely use xwin on it
<MutantTurkey> I want more options not less!
<MutantTurkey> once I get a laptop, this Atom is going to be my file server.
<MutantTurkey> debating about dropping my VPS now that I could have a dedicated server.
<jedijf> your new one is 12.5?
<jedijf> inch
<MutantTurkey> yes
<jedijf> omg
<jedijf> envy
<MutantTurkey> you better be envious
<MutantTurkey> though I ran me a LOT. like 1117.42
<MutantTurkey> but Drexel discount helpeed
<jedijf> wow
<jedijf> envy disappeared; almost instantly
<MutantTurkey> yeah...
<MutantTurkey> it's well worth it!
<MutantTurkey> I mean base config was like 800 bucks, but I need to get all the flashy stuff!
<jedijf> i can get 150'ish lappys for that
<MutantTurkey> yeah.
<MutantTurkey> I figure, 1 good investment is better than 50 crappy
<MutantTurkey> I am using this as my new motto.
<jedijf> yeah...it is
<MutantTurkey> like my guitar, cost 750 bucks, but it will last forever.
<MutantTurkey> dooode 14 hour battery lifeee is gonna be awesome
<waltman> We've got a Drexel discount?
<jedijf> waltman: he used yours :P
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yes!
<MutantTurkey> we do
<MutantTurkey> go on one.drexel.edu
<teddy-dbear> can I get a teddy bear discount?
<MutantTurkey> regular login -> community link -> bottom right hand
 * waltman checks
<MutantTurkey> teddy-dbear: are you a member of the linux foundation?
<MutantTurkey>  I think they have discounts too..
<MutantTurkey> also, I think if you just barrowed the link from someone it works, there is not ID needed past the link
<teddy-dbear> I'm a member unto myself :-D
<MutantTurkey> indeed
<waltman> the community link is all athletics and the triangle
<MutantTurkey> uh
<MutantTurkey> hold up
<MutantTurkey> under drexel
<MutantTurkey>  ithink
<MutantTurkey> yep
<jedijf> uh oh, 1100.00 jock strap?
<MutantTurkey> under drexel.
<MutantTurkey> 404 jock strap more like.
<waltman> Ah, that!
<waltman> You don't necessarily need to go through that. I bought my macbook tax-free with a student discount at the apple store at the Christiana Mall in Delaware.
<waltman> If you don't want to go that far, you can also go to the computer store in the Penn book store.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: schvat?
<MutantTurkey> I mean... I ordered it online, drexel gave me a 10% discount, so thats like 120 bucks (and i don't even go to drexel xD)
<waltman> schvat? what does that mean?
<MutantTurkey> it means what but with an schv
<waltman> Drexel didn't make you login?
<MutantTurkey> waltman: they did, I was a summer intern - therefore I have access
<waltman> I assumed you were a Drexel student :)
<waltman> ah
<MutantTurkey> :) nope
<MutantTurkey> I go to MCCC
<ChinnoDog> Someone tell a good joke
<jedijf> windows 8
<MutantTurkey> windows 8 is awesome
<MutantTurkey> I am fully convinced that it will bring flash down completely!
<MutantTurkey> lesser of two evils is microsoft
<MutantTurkey> :|
 * MutantTurkey pokerface
<ChinnoDog> ...
<MutantTurkey> cmon that is at least one good side of windows 8
<rmg51> time will tell
<waltman> A pirate walks into a bar...
<waltman> ...and he's got a ship's wheel attached to the front of his trousers.  The bartender asks, "What's that ship's wheel doing attached to your trousers?"
<waltman> The pirate replies, "I don't know, but it's drivin' me nuts!"
<waltman> I'll be here all week.
<teddy-dbear> I won't :-/
<waltman> Tough crowd.
<MutantTurkey> let me give it a shot
<MutantTurkey> so MutantTurkey is digging a trench around his house to work on the landscaping,
<MutantTurkey> while standing 5 feet in dirt, the neighbor (very annoying) says "wow I see you are doing a lot of work"
<MutantTurkey> so i said "well, I am knee deep in S***
<MutantTurkey> that is my funny story of the day
 * teddy-dbear waits for the funny part
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> that was the joke.
<MutantTurkey> you know, standing in a hole of dirt.
<MutantTurkey> says KNEE deep in s***
<MutantTurkey> that was sort of a funny joke
<MutantTurkey> anyoe familiar with Sak on linux?
 * teddy-dbear wanders off to bed
<MutantTurkey> :[
<MutantTurkey> I'll be here all night!
<MutantTurkey> ...
<MutantTurkey> well he's a quitter. that's it.
<MutantTurkey> I am a quitter too. 10:52 feels like 4am 0_0
<ChinnoDog> quitters
<andrew> arr
<andrew> avast ye scalywags
<ChinnoDog> why did rocket2dmn deactivate himself?
<InHisName> I have issues with 11.04 - NONE of the installers work all have crash bug start when trying to use.   So I have choice in 11.04 install disk:   Upgrade 11.04 to 11.04      .....    OR .....     Wipe out 11.04 and install 11.04
<jthan> Did you back up your stuff?
<InHisName> 72gigs worth Plus list of installs via apt-get saved away.   Should do it all.
<InHisName> SOooo, do I try the upgrade or the wipeout and replace ?
<InHisName> Sandman's got all of you blottoed for the night?
<InHisName> Pumpkin time !
<InHisName> ZZZZzzzzzzssssss
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: well, he lives in new jersey
<pleia2> some people leave teams when they move away ;)
<ChinnoDog> oic
<pleia2> btw, I'm going to be in Philly on 11.10 release day :)
<andrew> when's that again?
<pleia2> oct 13
<andrew> hmm
<pleia2> we should haz party
<pleia2> I will be staying downtown
<andrew> as long as it's not saturday evening (or sunday morning) unless you want to hold it out where I'll be...
<pleia2> the 13th is thursday evening
<pleia2> I'll be around saturday though
<JonathanD>  morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<rmg51> just us :-D
<rmg51> to early for much to be going on
<JonathanD> indeed.
<rmg51> just reading the paper and getting ready for work
<JonathanD> I could use some coffee.
<JonathanD> But the place isn't open yet.
<rmg51> you don't know how to make your own?
<JonathanD> I don't have any.
<rmg51> :'(
<jedijf> JonathanD: didn't i leave coffee at fosscon?
<jedijf> at least some
<jedijf> pleia2: we'll have to do a Center City release party!@!!! and a qmart one too, later, with disks
<waltman> qmart!
<jedijf> your tractor will rock unity release party
<teddy-dbear> morning
<jedijf> i'm thinking barcade for the pleia2 release party in cc, if they get open
<jedijf> http://www.thefeast.com/philadelphia/restaurants/FEAST-EAT-PHI-Philly-Barcade-Bringing-Beer-BurgerTime-to-Fishtown-128462808.html
<JonathanD> jedijf: yes.
<JonathanD> jedijf: I forgot about that.
<JonathanD> It's in my box-o-foss-stuff.
<JonathanD> I think.
<jedijf> rabbi fight is now way to start tuesday
<jedijf> s/now/no
<JonathanD> I need an HDD.
<jthan> JonathanD: newegg daily deals
<JonathanD> mayhaps.
<JonathanD> The low end ones are only $40 anyway on newegg.
<jthan> Yeah. I'm pretty picky about my drives.
<JonathanD> This is for a T60 I have sitting around.
<JonathanD> I'm not even sure what I'll use it for. Don't want to go nuts on it.
<jthan> I don't know why. I have mirrored backups now, and it's not like I use windows to worry about using my product key too many times if I had to reinstall :-p
<JonathanD> I think in this case cheaper is better.
<JonathanD> My money goes into the T61, not the T60
<jthan> andrew: you do mirrored backups, right? If so - what method do you use?
<jthan> My way is just rigged - I have a bunch of bash scripts that just use rsync to keep folders in sync across drives.
 * jthan is going off on a tangent
<InHisName> G'mawnin'
<JonathanD> I think I'll get more ram for the 61, move it's ram to the 60, and get a cheap disk.
<jthan> What kind of disk are you really looking for? If you're really looking for "cheap" there's a whole bunch sitting in my computer room
<JonathanD> $149 for the ram.
<JonathanD> jthan: well, I wanted to have this thing around as a spare... for the kids to mess on, or for my parents when they go to the shore.
<JonathanD> It'll probably have to be a dual boot since they'll want windows. So "big enough" for that, but thats it.
<jthan> I think I have a 250GB drive out of a dell sitting right now
<jthan> But I'd have to check to verify that
<JonathanD> SATA 2.5 inch?
<jthan> I do believe, yes.
<JonathanD> I think the 60 is sata, anyway.
<JonathanD> I had a 160 in my desk but I just fired it up and it looks very broken.
<JonathanD> clicky clicky broken.
<jthan> Hate when that happens.
<jthan> Anyhow, if you can use it and I do indeed have it, you're welcome to it.
<jthan> Because obviously I'm not using it.
<JonathanD> That would make me happy.
<JonathanD> I hate to see a thinkpad not working :P
<JonathanD> It was working, mind. When it was given to me it had a 200GB solid state.
<JonathanD> But thats in my 61 now.
<JonathanD> and the disk from my 61 is acting funny.
<jthan> If you think of it, PM me later and remind me to check when I get home tonight. I won't get home til about 10 probably.
<InHisName> I have issues with 11.04 on my spare computer  - NONE of the installers work all have crash bug start when trying to use.   So I have choice in 11.04 install disk:   Upgrade 11.04 to 11.04      .....    OR .....     Wipe out 11.04 and install 11.04.   /home backed up and saved list of installed goodies from apt-get.
<JonathanD> as in "writing" stuff that can't be read later.
<JonathanD> ok.
<JonathanD> I'm confused.
<JonathanD> YOu have 11.04, but the 11.04 disk doesn't work?
<jthan> No - aptitude/apt-get aren't working
<InHisName> yes, the 1104 installed has broken.  Needs to be fixed.
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> that makes more sense.
<jthan> InHisName: Where is your /home backed up? If it's on a seperate partition you should be able to keep it in tact when you reinstall.
<jthan> If not, you just have to move the files back after your install from wherever your /home is
<InHisName> So, I have choice on 11.04 disk:   upgrade 11.04 to 11.04        ---- or    -------   wipeout partition and install fresh new.
<jthan> install fresh
<InHisName>    /home is backed up to a networked drive on another box.   I have copy of all installed goodies from apt-get saved in file.  I can use that to REinstall everything.      Why skip over the upgrade same to same ?   Any rationale ?
<jthan> Doesn't make sense, might not eliminate the problem.
<jthan> Why not take the safe road and start fresh?
<InHisName> So You take the do it ONCE and for all and be DONE with it!  method.
<InHisName> Probably the best justification of them all.
<jthan> Yes. That's how I work.
<erstazi> has anyone ever seen a DVD that is larger than 6GB? or is DD just running wild?
<InHisName> aren't double sided at 9GB ?
<erstazi> InHisName: yes, but this is single sided (: I think /bin/dd was running wild!
<InHisName> OH,
<InHisName> I am trying to reinstall ubuntu.   The partition is lvm.    I've installed in liveCD lvm2.  What else do I need to do to get the partition visible to the installer ?
<InHisName> /dev/sda9   needs to be connected into lvm somehow
<InHisName> erstazi: I assme it is NOT blu-ray
<InHisName> s/ss/ssu/
<erstazi> InHisName: nope. just a data DVD. I think /bin/dd was just running wild
<InHisName> bettern' girls gone wild ?
<erstazi> probably, who knows (:
<erstazi> so, this is even more odd, in Win2k3, it says it is 7.54 GB!
<ChinnoDog> Standard dual layer single sided DVD is 8.4gb. Why is this surprising?
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: this is single layer
<erstazi> also, it is a very highly proprietary CD.
<ChinnoDog> What is this an install CD for?
<erstazi> ChinnoDog: um, let me PM you. Do you mind?
<ChinnoDog> np
<ChinnoDog> sup lamalex
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: Why has thee forsaken us? I'm going to be in Nola next month. Are you living there or what?
<jedijf> why did you give him time to pack
<ChinnoDog> Should I have hunted him down without telling him? lol
<jedijf> facebook him
<JonathanD> jthan: would you have use for 2x2GB laptop DDR3?
<pvl1> hello
<ChinnoDog> hi pvl1
<pvl1> hello
<pvl1> whats up
<rmg51> flame wars++
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<GeekyAdam> ...um...
<GeekyAdam> why does it say im still logged in as Adom?
<Adom> that's better
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-21
<ChinnoDog> Where are flame wars?
<rmg51> it's an email thing
<rmg51> from PACS
<MutantTurkey> reddit.
<MutantTurkey> flame wars, pun threads.. same thing.
 * TheEvilPhoenix yawns
<TheEvilPhoenix> python can be a bitch sometimes >.>
<pvl1> hello
<TheEvilPhoenix> ohai?
<rmg51> o/
<pvl1> how is everyone
<rmg51> I'm good
<jackson> good here
<pvl1> anyone live in the filly area?
<pvl1> or better yet
<pvl1> anyone have an idea if there are linux jobs in filly
<jackson> I don't no
<jackson> anyone from WPA?
<ChinnoDog> Dossy: I have a web application I want to suggest you write
<ChinnoDog> mostly because I am too lazy to do it
<MutantTurkey> Works Progress Administration
<MutantTurkey> ?
<MutantTurkey> where is filly
<MutantTurkey> oh philly
<MutantTurkey> told you we should have passed that sugar tax to get more edu $
<jackson> where's pixberg
<jackson> hmm unkle Ben nos
<MutantTurkey> wut?
<jackson> Rotenburger
<MutantTurkey> i havent seen any buggers here
<jackson> chawks
<jackson> or red kins
<jackson> :0
<jackson> :)
<InHisName> I have /home/home/rich and I need to make it /home/rich   how to do that ?    especially since there is already a /home/rich  but I expect it to get overwritten.
<MutantTurkey> InHisName: wait what?
<MutantTurkey> what is in /home/home/rich?
<ChinnoDog> Dossy: I change my mind. I don't need just a web application, I need a facebook application.
<InHisName> I managed to get something to work:   sudo mv rich richx; sudo mv ./home/rich rich    did it and don't seem to be missing anything as far as I can tell.
<InHisName> Only thing was is the lubuntu graphic has come back.    Must be in /home/rich somewere.
<InHisName> the good ubuntu graphic would still be in the /home/richx area in similar placing.   I wonder where to look. The graphic appears after starting shutdown.
<jthan> JonathanS: Nope. I only have one laptop at the moment (MacBook), so it wouldn't be of much use.  I did have a quick gander and I saw /a/ drive in the basement that was 2.5" SATA, but I didn't have time to look and see how big it was or anything else tonight. I just got home a few minutes ago.
<InHisName> What is there, you ask, MutantTurkey?   about 74GB of stuff.       Former /home/rich now called: /home/richx is just a fresh build so very empty.
<MutantTurkey> ah
<MutantTurkey> why not just replace it?
<MutantTurkey> if you are on a fresh build
<ChinnoDog> looks like fb just got a new feature added. Makes it extra handy for stalking people and butting in where you don't belong.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: what feature is that?
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy
<JonathanD> Whats up?
<JonathanD> woot is boring today.
<rmg51> breakfast :-D
<MutantTurkey> mmmmm breakfast
<MutantTurkey> switched over to winter blankets last night, slept 50 times better
<InHisName> Whaaaat ?  JonathanD doesn't need more fancy colored t-shirts ?  Or are ALL clothes BORING ?
<JonathanD> clothes are boring.
<JonathanD> I try to avoid them.
<JonathanD> I just travel around in bathrobe, which I have convieniently decided is not clothing.
<InHisName> So you're one of the sun worshipers (sans clothing ) ?
<waltman> I think I might have to turn my A/C back on today
<JonathanD> tis only 64F
<teddy-dbear> morning
<JonathanD> morning.
<InHisName> Fortunately my basement is still warmer than that !  So I can avoid heating bills a bit longer.
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> I need to fix my basement door before it gets cold.
<waltman> JonathanD: my apartment is usually stuffy
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> oh hey
<JonathanD> ginos?
<JonathanD> or italian.
<waltman> when were were going to do this?
<InHisName> Why does one software center show 33700+ items and on another machine show only 2450 items.  Both are 11.04 ubuntu
<rmg51> because one has the repos open the other doesn't
<InHisName> what do I do to the the one with only 2450 to list ALL 33700+ items ?
<rmg51> synaptic-settings-repos
<rmg51> match your selections
<rmg51> or in software center edit-software sources
<rmg51> also, in software center make sure show all is checked under view
<InHisName> Both have show all checked,  both have same items checked exactly.  Still the same HUGE disparity in item counts.
<rmg51> under software sources. are both partners and independents checked?
<rmg51> and if you make any changes don't forget to reload package info
<rmg51> under edit
<jthan> Morning everyone
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<jthan> Meh.. it's alright
<jthan> Does lamalex ever actually come around anymore?
<jthan> and did anyone SEE the contact bts3685|vps made on my facebook post the other night? Geez. It was surreal
<jthan> A voice from the past.
 * rmg51 doesn't do facebook
<teddy-dbear> and he won't let me do it either :-(
<InHisName> rmg51: yes both partners and indep checked.  All checking is identical.
<rmg51> not sure then
<pvl1> hello
<JonathanD> waltman: friday.
<JonathanD> I can do anything after 6pm.
<waltman> What did you have in mind for Italian?
<JonathanD> theres a place in norristown thats pretty cheap and nice.
<JonathanD> it's a pizza place, but a good italian dinner menu too.
<JonathanD> and calzones this <----------------------------------------------------------------------> ig
<JonathanD> *big
<JonathanD> they come out on a pizza tray and take up most of it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<pvl1> anyone going to see ROGER DALTREY tonight
<ChinnoDog> pvl1: Who is that?
<pvl1> former singer of the Who
<pvl1> ChinnoDog, pretty sure he founded the who as well
<rmg51> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roger_Daltrey
<pvl1> well im working at the concert
<waltman> JonathanD: Sounds great. Let's try the Italian place.
<JonathanD> Cool.
<waltman> Giacomo's?
<JonathanD> Mama Venezia's
<JonathanD> They get great reviews.
<waltman> Sounds awesome.
<JonathanD> Last time the owner came and sat with us for a while to chat.
<waltman> nice
<JonathanD> we were contemplating getting tomato pie from there for fosscon.
<andrew> http://i.imgur.com/ZSi0n.jpg
<mr`zilla> andrew: One can only hope so.
<ChinnoDog> Gobble gobble
<MutantTurkey> anyone having freenoode being weird?
<rmg51> seems ok to me
<MutantTurkey> weird, last night i was having trouble
<rmg51> besides, I just blame JonathanD ;-)
<MutantTurkey> seems likely...
<JonathanD> I do too.
<JonathanD> Oh wait, no I don't.
<rmg51> may as well join the party
<JonathanD> http://www.vibrant.com/images/cables/lopsa/do-not-touch.jpg freenode server room.
<rmg51> I thought that was your basement
<JonathanD> nope
<MutantTurkey> who's basement? mine
<MutantTurkey> that doesn't seem like a well designed system
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-22
<ChinnoDog> I think MutantTurkey thinks I am mocking him when I "gobble gobble"
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<MutantTurkey> look man you are barking up the wrong tree.
<MutantTurkey> you've messed with the wrong turkey.
<MutantTurkey> better watch out, you never know what I might slip in your stuffing...
 * TheEvilPhoenix throws MutantTurkey a turkeygun
<MutantTurkey> pew pew pew
<MutantTurkey> shoots feathers out of it.
<MutantTurkey> HIGH SPEED FEATHERS OF DEATH.
 * TheEvilPhoenix picks up a plasma beam emitter rifle
 * TheEvilPhoenix incinerates the high speed feathers of death
<TheEvilPhoenix> ;)
<MutantTurkey> oh mean...
<MutantTurkey> man'
<MutantTurkey> turkey scrambles for cover
 * TheEvilPhoenix powers down the plasma beam emitter rifle
<TheEvilPhoenix> the thing's efficiency is off by 15%...
<JonathanD> morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> I remembered to bring my sneakers home.
<rmg51> I remembered to bring myself home ;-)
<JonathanD> this is good
<JonathanD> having sneakers means I can go run
<rmg51> tis is good
<rmg51> being home means I can talk to you first thing in the morning :-D
<JonathanD> tis is good, also
<JonathanD> ya know
<JonathanD> I still don't have any coffee
<JonathanD> I should locate the fosscon coffee
<JonathanD> except those are giant bags I think and I don't want to waste.
<rmg51> used the stuff jedijf gave you?
<JonathanD> I have not.
<JonathanD> I left some at basekamp but the rest is here somewhere.
<JonathanD> I think I'll make coffee in the two giant pots
<rmg51> which just means you have coffee for at least the next year
<JonathanD> and give it away, out front, with ubuntu CDs
<rmg51> or leave it on jedijf doorstep ;-)
<JonathanD> haha
<jedijf> coffee always accepted
<JonathanD> jedijf: lets give away free coffee.
<jedijf> not now, too expensive
<waltman> mmm, coffee
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> mid morning
<MutantTurkey> now all the school work hits...
<MutantTurkey>  :|
<MutantTurkey> seriously... targeted advertizing is a PITA
<MutantTurkey> i have been looking at lenovos for a month or so, now half of the ads I get are lenovo, but I already bought one!
<MutantTurkey> :|
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-23
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: did it arrive yet?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: it's shipped
<MutantTurkey> tomorrow most likely for the accessories
<MutantTurkey> maybe monday for the rest.
<MutantTurkey> both could arrive tomorrow
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: getting pretty excited
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: awesome
<jedijf> report in when you get it
<MutantTurkey> definitely.
<MutantTurkey> I need to figure out how to get linux on it.
<MutantTurkey> I mean I gotta find a usb or something
<MutantTurkey> I just want to get my thinklight to light up when I have incoming mesages...
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: usb to ide/sata cable and old cd drive
<jedijf> order from ebay or you can borrow mine
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: I think I have a usb though, I might as well try and find it.
<MutantTurkey> I have one of those werid ones that doesn't like me
<MutantTurkey> usomething
<MutantTurkey> just got home.. fuuuuuuu
<InHisName> 2am on a school night, shame on you, MutantTurkey !
<toggles> and you InHisName
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey hey
<rmg51> little early even for you
<JonathanD> yeah
<JonathanD> I have to go get gas.
<rmg51> got to feed the beast :-D
<JonathanD> time to turn off my alarm.
<rmg51> no, let it ring longer ;-)
<JonathanD> then it'll wake up everyone else.
<rmg51> so?
<rmg51> kids need to get ready for school
<rmg51> and they need someone to get them breakfast
<JonathanD> :)
<JonathanD> Then they come bother me :P
<JonathanD> mornings are my time
<JonathanD> back
<waltman> Morning!
<waltman> It's autumn.
<JonathanD> SO it is.
<JonathanD> waltman: 6?
<waltman> Works for me.
<JonathanD> ok.
<waltman> Mama Venizia?
<JonathanD> yes.
<waltman> which is *not* http://www.mamaveneziapizza.com/, I just realized!
<JonathanD> nope
<JonathanD> That one is a little farther away.
<JonathanD> waltman: I don't know that they have a website.
<JonathanD> I'll offer to make them one and get our meals for free.
<JonathanD> 674 E Marshall St
<JonathanD> Norristown, PA 19401
<JonathanD> http://www.allmenus.com/pa/norristown/288503-mama-venezias-pizzeria/menu/
<JonathanD> some ideas of food.
<JonathanD> mmm deep dish cheese fries...
<waltman> mmm
<waltman> They have zeps!
<JonathanD> they have all sorts of things.
<JonathanD> last time they gave us some tomato pie with brushetta on top
<waltman> I've never had a Norristown zep, but I think I need to go to Eve's or Lou's first.
<JonathanD> Guy comes over and says "here try this"
<JonathanD> I've never been to Lou's, but I've eaten at Lou's 2
<JonathanD> the strombollis are huge.
<waltman> There's a place up in Bethlehem called Hometown Heroes. They've got a sandwich that's fried shrimp and mozarello with bruschetta.
<JonathanD> I got a 12 inch and ate for days.
<JonathanD> waltman: the menu says "best cheesesteak"
<JonathanD> so it seems they have the best cheesesteak, too
<JonathanD> I'm hungry.
<waltman> Flounder florentine
<waltman> You don't see flounder much on menus anymore.
<JonathanD> I like flounder.
<JonathanD> Not had it in a while, though.
<JonathanD> fitz has flounder
<waltman> It used to be the only fish you'd see on a menu.
<waltman> fitz?
<JonathanD> fitzwater station
<JonathanD> The canoe rental place in phoenixville.
<JonathanD> They also have epic seafood soups
<JonathanD> So much crab you can't find the soup.
<JonathanD> cordon bleu sandwich sounds pretty good.
<waltman> mmm
<JonathanD> Got Josh PSSA test back
<JonathanD> for last year.
<waltman> maybe I'll skip lunch so I'll be extra hungry for dinner :)
<waltman> pssa?
<JonathanD> PA standardized testing
<JonathanD> this is the stuff I was always great at. I could kill me some bubble ins
<waltman> bubble ins?
<JonathanD> #2 pencil, fill in the circles, multiple choice?
<waltman> ah
<JonathanD> http://blogs.venturacountystar.com/vcs/mlakin/pencil_test.jpg
<JonathanD> I unsubed from centos-announce yesterday, still getting spammed to death by it.
<waltman> Yes, I'm familiar with such tests, just never heard them called "bubble ins".
<JonathanD> ah
<JonathanD> Thats what we called them.
<JonathanD> he seems to share my affinity for them.
<JonathanD> it says I'm already unsubbed
<JonathanD> but I've gotten almost 100 since I unsubbed.
<JonathanD> and it won't let me unsub again :D
<JonathanD> waltman: that does sound like a plan.
<waltman> My brother's biking to Ocean City tomorrow.
<JonathanD> the appetizers are pretty cheep, so I'd like to sample a few things...
<waltman> k
<JonathanD> so yeah, I think a granola bar will do for lunch
<JonathanD> to, from philly?
<waltman> He's leaving from the Woodcrest Station on PATCO, and is planning on doing a century.
<waltman> He's going to get wet.
<JonathanD> yes, looks like rain.
<JonathanD> ordered todays woot sellout
<InHisName> toggles: I finished school for first time back '74.  how long have you been done with school?
<teddy-dbear> morning
<InHisName> so JonathanD you feel the need for one of those 7" internet thingys.?
<InHisName> Or was it because it had an alarm feature to play sounds or an app fancy-smancy style compared to clock radio ?
<InHisName> Awww, baconizer isn't here, and neither is PennBot to do an @later,  Bawwwww
<InHisName> If baconizer shows later, someone scroll back and cut and paste this in for him.  http://theoatmeal.com/comics/bacon_love
<JonathanD> InHisName: pandora, and recipes, in the kitchen.
<JonathanD> basically.
<JonathanD> is there a release party?
<InHisName> Gee, will it by simple click make up list of groceries and eOrder from eGrocer to be delivered to your door ?
<JonathanD> InHisName: that'd be nifty...
<JonathanD> Except I like shopping for groceries. Especially spices.
<JonathanD> what would be nice is if I could email it and have it defrost me some chicken.
<JonathanD> I may have to talk to hive about this brilliant idea.
<InHisName> Now that is a spark of ummm, errr, just how does melting icy things sparkle ?
<JonathanD> heh :)
<InHisName> http://theoatmeal.com/blog/fix_computer
<InHisName> The linux part was best.
<jthan> Morning all
<ChinnoDog> morning--
<jthan> oh geeez
 * ChinnoDog slaps jthan around a bit with a large slab of bacon
<InHisName> do the dashes still work without pennbot ?
<JonathanD> I'll fill in for pennbot
<ChinnoDog> no, but everyone here knows what it means
<JonathanD> morning has a karma score of 129,823
<InHisName> ChinnoDog  is a bacon lover too ?   Didja catch that web site ?
<InHisName> Ok, if you say so morning++
<ChinnoDog> I did now
<JonathanD> morning has a karma score of 129,824
<ChinnoDog> I disagree with bacon clogging your arteries. True love does make you fat though.
<InHisName> Not with REAL true love, you're too busy to stop and eat 2-3 times a day.
<jthan> Wait a second. Bacon?
<JonathanD> mm bacon.
<jthan> Learning about Cornus amomum
<jthan> woo!
<InHisName> Nice....  Silky Dogwood.    Biology class ?
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: misread the shipping info. next wednesday..
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: booh
<jedijf> boo
<jedijf> h was boo and hiss
<MutantTurkey> way boooh
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf:  thanks for sending out that email RE: user days.  do you know if they updated the normal #ubuntu-classroom schedule with the scheduled User Days sessions?
<pleia2> it's all on the classroom calendar
<TheEvilPhoenix> pleia2:  thanks.  i didnt want to have to check another calendar since i already subscribe to the classroom's calendar ;P
<pleia2> :)
 * TheEvilPhoenix joins #ubuntu-classroom ahead of time :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> ugh i'm so horribly addicted to half-life 2 its scary... i just downloaded all the half life 2 soundtracks o.o
<TheEvilPhoenix> just so i can play through the game in my head o.o
<TheEvilPhoenix> THAT'S what makes it scary
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: don't sweat it
<MutantTurkey> I am still addicted to Age of Empires 2
<MutantTurkey> :|
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<MutantTurkey> AND I CAN'T GET IT WORKING ON WINE :[[
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  did I mention i'm also dually addicted to Doom 3 and Call of Duty Black Ops?
<MutantTurkey> I can't even get age of mythology running either, I have codes for both of them ( actually own the discs)
<TheEvilPhoenix> er... triple-addicted
<MutantTurkey> TheEvilPhoenix: Call of duty is not good imho
<MutantTurkey> they are all the same...
<TheEvilPhoenix> MutantTurkey:  i didnt say campaign :P
 * TheEvilPhoenix plays because his gaming clan plays
<TheEvilPhoenix> and i'm in charge of that clan :Pp
<MutantTurkey> The only console games I play are: Super  Smash Brothers (n64), Mario Kart, Ratchet & Clank (they all rock), Halo: Combat Evoloved, Halo 2, and Splinter Cell
<MutantTurkey> I am not yet tired of them so I haven't bothered getting into the 360
<MutantTurkey> also I kick booty at guitar hero
<TheEvilPhoenix> lol
<MutantTurkey> on another note, has anyone seen primal fear?
<TheEvilPhoenix> well i'm addicted to PC games... except for black ops, i have that on console
<MutantTurkey> current gen consoles are to locked down and too restricted
<TheEvilPhoenix> mhm
<MutantTurkey> anyway...
<MutantTurkey> primal fear? have i sen it
<MutantTurkey> i am going to watch it.
<MutantTurkey> trailer looked good, except I had to watch some advert before I viewed  it...
<Pollo20> any girls from allentown
<jedijf> now we have one!
<jedijf> welcome Pollo20
<jedijf> boys, girls, other, it's linux all are welcome
<jedijf> we're top heavy on others
<Pollo20> what's up
<MutantTurkey> who is pollo and why is he in #ubuntu-us-pa asking about ladies?
<MutantTurkey> :|
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: MY CASE CAME W00T
<MutantTurkey> only 5 days for the rest...
<JonathanD> here
<ChinnoDog> pollo = chicken?
<ChinnoDog> We are 2/3 of the way to a turducken
<ChinnoDog> bts3685|vps: get out the cajun seasonings
<rabidDuck> uh hello? :p
<rmg51> ummm... duck for dinner :-D
<jedijf> MutantTurkey: what kind of case? anything magical
<ChinnoDog> I bet a rabid duck still tastes good when it is cooked
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-24
 * ChinnoDog makes a peep
<rabidDuck> jedijf: no just one of those slip things
<rabidDuck> you know?
<rabidDuck> they zipper on and such
<rabidDuck> whoops
<MutantTurkey> :|
<ChinnoDog> ....
<TheEvilPhoenix> o.O
<MutantTurkey> nothing to see here... move along
<ChinnoDog> hehe
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey: Whats new?
<jthan> Blah
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: trying to do some C string manipulation, I suck at it
<MutantTurkey> I need to copy the last X chars from a string
<MutantTurkey> doesn't seem to be anything for it in strings.h
<ChinnoDog> I forget how to do that. It has been years.
<ChinnoDog> If there is no left() then use a mid() or substr() or whatever its C function is and supply a calculation for the start and end positions
<MutantTurkey> I was thinking I would be able to do function(destination, src, start pos, end pos); doesn't seem to exist
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning?
<JonathanD> Yes
<waltman> Huh.
<waltman> Well, I guess my brother's off riding.
<JonathanD> it's not raining.
<waltman> So I see.
<JonathanD> I think I'll have a chicken and spinach cheesesteak for breakfast.
<waltman> Nice. I think I'm going to have a bagel, and save the stromboli for dinner.
<JonathanD> It's calling my name.
<waltman> Did I mention that I'm my brother's support driver today? I've got to get to Pacto's Woodcrest Station, pick up his Expedition, drive it to Ocean City, and drive him and his bike back to Woodcrest.
<InHisName> g'mornin'
<jedijf> **reminder** #ubuntu-classroom begins today NOW ****
<jedijf> that's user days ^^^
<pleia2> thanks jedijf :)
<rmg51> wow, pleia2 is up already and the sun isn't even out ;-)
<pleia2> crazy, I know
<jedijf> busy working
<pleia2> I've never even seen this early in the morning before
<pleia2> (just kidding, mostly)
<jedijf> always working the party angle
<pleia2> hehe
<waltman> the sun's not particularly out here in Philly, either...
<waltman> Anyone know if they'll accept a septa trailpass on patco?
<waltman> I'm thinking not, but it doesn't hurt to ask.
<jedijf> waltman: nothing ventured, nothing gained
<waltman> indeed
<waltman> I'm taking the R5 + patco to Woodcrest to pick up my brother's Expedition, then driving it out to OC.
<jedijf> johnson's popcorn!
<waltman> ?
<jedijf> waltman: ocean city is home to johnson's caramel popcorn...get some
<MutantTurkey> want my laptop now :|
<MutantTurkey> it's in kentucky
 * ChinnoDog yawns
<ChinnoDog> @crickets
<rmg51> somebody forgot there is no PennBot :P
<ChinnoDog> I didn't forget
<ChinnoDog> I have PennBot's life in my logs. I could bring up a supybot and replay the log to create PennBot's zombie.
<waltman> jedijf: I never even made it up onto the boardwalk :(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-09-25
<jedijf> waltman: that's crazy
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: if u can do it but don't does that indicate a streak of lazyness ?
<ChinnoDog> yup
<ChinnoDog> lazy++
<TheEvilPhoenix> holy freaking god
<TheEvilPhoenix> KDE is so many times sexier than gnome
<TheEvilPhoenix> WHY WASNT I USING THIS BEFORE?!?!?
<JonathanD> wife used to like kubuntu
<JonathanD> cause it was prettier.
<TheEvilPhoenix> its freaking SEXY is what it is :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> except GDM is set as the default DM atm
<TheEvilPhoenix> (yes, I have GNOME/Unity and KDE on the same system)
<waltman> jedijf: Well, there was a big post-ride party going on right off the boardwalk, so we just got some food and drinks there and then got back on the road back to Philly.
<michaela> hello
<michaela> anybody home lol
<InHisName> Didn't linger enough to get anyone to say good morning.
<InHisName> Good Morning everyone
<rmg51> morning
<InHisName1> Hi rmg51, good morning to you
<InHisName1> anyone else awake yet ?
<InHisName1> My synaptic mgr reports on my backup linux box-->You have 5 broken packages on your system! Use the "Broken" filter to locate them.
<InHisName1> I've done that and tried various ways to rebuild / reinstall/ etc.  All end with errors.   Seems like a corruption in reading the file !!!
<JonathanD> Morning.
<waltman> Morning.
<rmg51> morning again to all you sleepyheads :-D
<rmg51> only 298 updates :-D
<rmg51> 320MB :P
<rmg51> that's what I get for not booting the external in several months
<GeekyAdam> hai
<rmg51> o/
<GeekyAdam> i still dont get what that is... is it a cyclops smirking like :/ ?
<rmg51> it's just a way of saying hello
<rmg51> it's a wave
<rmg51> a head and an arm
<rmg51> \o
<rmg51> \0/
<GeekyAdam> ahh
 * cythes taps foot "Been a while" -- Azimon
<cythes> Azimov*
<cythes> Go figure, first time back and I still suffer from typo syndrome.
<rmg51> first time I remember seeing your nick cythes
<cythes> rmg51: I used to go by "AlexanderAzimov"
<rmg51> that's what I thought
<rmg51> the "Been a while" was my first clue
<rmg51> just wasn't sure
<cythes> Yeah, I have been using mint for the last however long its been. Still ubuntu at heart.
<rmg51> as long as it's not Windows =-O
<cythes> Lol I dislike windows with a passion. I do feel horrible for not keeping in touch so I am putting us-pa in my default channels again. What can I say, miss my old friends.
<cythes> I founf out something that almost made me lose my hair, my grandmother is running AOL's web browser from like 2005... They dont even support it anymore.
<cythes> found*
<rmg51> right now I'm playing around with Unity at the moment
<cythes> I can not say I'm a huge fan of it. I'll stick to my gnomes, no matter how ugly they may be in real life.
<rmg51> that's why I doing it on an external install
<cythes> Lol nice, I'm going to go about re-registering on freenode.
<rmg51> go for it
<cythes> Alright... registration complete!
<cythes> brb
<cythes> I'm in :)
<rmg51> I'm done
<cythes> and?
<rmg51> with Unity for now
<cythes> Lol, I did a full installation of arch the other day... man was that fun..
<rmg51> I still prefer a gui
<cythes> I have been using linux in total for about four years now. Its time I actually got my hands dirty and started learning the inner workings. I'm comfortable with the basics in terminal. Even comfortable with irssi (Irc client) but its time I started getting more our of it.
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> i prefer a gui too
<TheEvilPhoenix> but i do shittons of work in CLI
<TheEvilPhoenix> heck, i've got ten terminals in yakuake right now with the GUI
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<cythes> TheEvilPhoenix: Ever use tmux?
<cythes> Its like screen only updated.
<TheEvilPhoenix> cythes:  unfortunately no
<cythes> I would suggest checking it out some time...Might help a little.
<TheEvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<TheEvilPhoenix> its not like this system is up 24/7
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<cythes> nor is mine lol.
<cythes> brb I require food
<TheEvilPhoenix> i have food :P\
<TheEvilPhoenix> a huge pizza
 * cythes ninjas a slice.
<rmg51> food?
<rmg51> chatters eat?
 * TheEvilPhoenix forgot to mention its laced with a poison he's immune to
<cythes> rmg51: Yeah some of us even have one of those life things outside of the IRC.
<rmg51> I thought we just sat in front of our computers all day :-D
<TheEvilPhoenix> rmg51:  i'm actually working :P
<TheEvilPhoenix> so i multitask :p
<cythes> TheEvilPhoenix: I'm a ninja you think I dont know how to counter poison?
 * TheEvilPhoenix has jobs regarding computer programming
<TheEvilPhoenix> cythes:  you realize its liquified Nova 6 nerve toxin?
<TheEvilPhoenix> ;P
<rmg51> I have to switch over to XP to make a birthday card ;-)
<cythes> rmg51: How could you!!!!
<cythes> xD
<cythes> TheEvilPhoenix: Oh... Plutoxin 7 then lol :D
<rmg51> cythes: no choice
<rmg51> no greeting card app in Ubuntu
<cythes> Alright... I forgives... :D xD
<rmg51> pleia2: tried and failed to find something as good as I have on the Windows side
<cythes> Could always make one some time...
<cythes> Or use gimp.
<cythes> Hell I used opendraw and gimp to draw a circuit board for something my dad and I are working on.
<rmg51> I'm not good at drawing :-(
<rmg51> I just click on things
<MutantTurkey> doode
<cythes> MutantTurkey: Two guesses as to who I am lol
<MutantTurkey> are we G+ friends and Fb friends?
<MutantTurkey> two guesses
<cythes> Yes we are... been friends for a while.
<MutantTurkey> alex no?
<cythes> BINGO!
<MutantTurkey> knew it
<cythes> The prodigal son returns! well not really.
<MutantTurkey> is your email to do with cythes or something? by what means did i understand that?
<MutantTurkey> prodigal son never chilled with me this summer... you filthy Zeitgiest!
<MutantTurkey> :P
<cythes> Its just my new username.... the Prodigal son shall be doing that when he gets a lisence / car lol
<MutantTurkey> ChinnoDog: got some of those toe FILA toe shoes... realized I have claws...
<cythes> Soon I hope / I installed arch.
<MutantTurkey> nice!
<cythes> Its on one of my 140 gig hdd's.
<MutantTurkey> i cleaned out my HD las week. didn't realize how much crap
<MutantTurkey> nearly a gig in /root! wtf.
<MutantTurkey> 10gigs in my pacman cache
<MutantTurkey> jedijf: yeah, with your archbox, you probably wanna run pacman -Scc once in a blue moon, that's where pacman removes all the old packages it's saved
<MutantTurkey> basically they just CURL the package from the mirror and then install it, so you end up with a giant directory of packges
<MutantTurkey> good if you need to downgrade and also reinstall frequently but can get quite hefty
<MutantTurkey> anyway I gotta split, I'll be back in 30/45 cythes
<cythes> If I'm aorund I'll see yah then
<ChinnoDog> MutantTurkey:  toe fila?
<cythes> Hah I'm still cythes here. :D
<rmg51> did you expect to turn into someone else just like that?
<cythes> Yes
<cythes> I forgot I'm on two networks lol
<jthan> I'm in Boston.
<rmg51> say hi to jfrost for us :-D
<jthan> lol
<jthan> Is he still up here?
<rmg51> think so
<jthan> He doesn't like me much
<rmg51> show up on his doorstep and see what happens ;-)
<MobileTurkey> cythes: yoo
<cythes> Yo!
<MobileTurkey> wassup
<jedijf> MobileTurkey: resources not an issue on archbox
<jedijf> but good reminder
<MobileTurkey> jedijf: I know, just saying I mean I got up to 5 gigs randomly
<cythes> MobileTurkey: Oh not much watching vids on youtube... wondering what to do with my new account lol.
<cythes> Youtube account that is.
<MobileTurkey> ubuntu user just walked in
<MobileTurkey> I laughed and called him some mean names
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-17
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> hey
<MutantTurkey> the precise upgrade locked me out of my system
<MutantTurkey> sigh
<MutantTurkey> it overwrote my sudoers and now i am up the creek
<InHisName> Morning
<MutantTurkey> my professor looks like a cross between RMS and a mountain man
<MutantTurkey> waltman: hey are you good at math?
<ChinnoDog> ff/away
<ChinnoDog> doh
<ChinnoDog> hi peeps
 * waltman gobbles in hopes of bringing back MutantTurkey
<InHisName> I have an astlinux system for my router.   Its based on gentoo from 7 years ago.  There is no emerge to install things with.  I want to fix setting on eth2 to 100Mbps full-duplex, but google only turns up 2 tools: mii-tool and ethtool, neither installed on my machine.   Now I found reference to changing /etc/modules.conf but I don't see a clue what to do in there, yet.
<InHisName> Doing a google on: modules.conf e1000 100Mbps full-duplex
<InHisName> turned up some useful references
<InHisName> I added the following stuff in [module] section before [global]   -- alias eth1 e1000               options e1000 Speed=100 Duplex=2
<InHisName> It appears to be working right at bootup, now.
<InHisName> Is there a way to query the eth2 / e1000 item to see what the speed & duplex really is at ?
<InHisName> Any comments anyone ?
<jedijf> lshw as root will show if it's available
<jedijf> lshw -C network is less noisey
 * ChinnoDog sits quietly noming big bag of M&Ms
<InHisName> I tried the lshw and got this error:  -sh: lshw: command not found
<InHisName> uname -a    =====> Linux pbx 2.6.16.12 #1 SMP PREEMPT Tue Aug 22 13:47:45 EDT 2006 i686 unknown
<InHisName> I'ts an old gentoo fixed to be very small.  Fits in a 44M partition.
<mobileturkey> I met gary johnson today!
<mobileturkey> https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/290466_10151236283902813_887614096_o.jpg
<ChinnoDog> Who is Gary Johnson and why should we be impressed?
<mobileturkey> two term governer of new mexico and is running for president, for the Libertarian party
<InHisName> He kinda looks like the Gary Johnson, presidential candidate, Is it him ?
<InHisName> Oh you answered already
<mobileturkey> Yes that's him
<jedijf> InHisName: mii-tool?
<jedijf> InHisName: or better yet, just write it the way you want it in modules.conf
<InHisName> mii-tool not installed.   No installer.  Disk nearly full.
<InHisName> I thought I had put it into modules.conf, but it still 'broke'.   Seems to loose cnx tween  192.168.15.135 and 192.168.15.1 <-- the gateway and 4G modem.    I'm guessing it is in auto mode and keeps jumping into 10Mbps & half-duplex.
<InHisName> I put this below into modules.conf  -- but it still lost  cnx
<InHisName> alias eth2 e1000
<InHisName> options e1000 Speed=100 Duplex=2
<InHisName> In [modules] section
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-18
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<ChinnoDog> sup
<teddy-dbear> me
<ChinnoDog> I think for lunch I will eat eggs scrambled in bacon grease
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-19
<pleia2> btw, I sent Chris in your direction (see mailing list)
<InHisName> early in boot cycle, my astlinux box (gentoo drivitive)  is trying to do something with hdd, right after it found an hda and said that was fine.    Problem is hdd does not exist.  Where do I start looking for this to remove it from the boot up process ?
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Hey.
<rmg51> your early this morning
<JonathanD> Yeah.
<JonathanD> I need to go to the bank.
<rmg51> never knew a bank that was open this early
<JonathanD> The ATM is.
<JonathanD> And I can do deposits at the ATM.
<InHisName> Before that the back even had night deposit.
<InHisName> early in boot cycle, my astlinux box (gentoo drivitive)  is trying to do something with hdd, right after it found an hda and said that was fine.    Problem is hdd does not exist.  Where do I start looking for this to remove it from the boot up process ?
<InHisName> Oh, yes, good morning folks
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<jedijf> pleia2: i saw - let's see if we can get something rolling with ntr - i have an email out to them
<jedijf> pleia2: also saw no more outreach :(
<pleia2> jedijf: yay, looks like he got a bite on the nj list
<ChinnoDog> I have bacon
<MutantTurkey> http://www.reddit.com/r/GaryJohnson/comments/104s07/ran_into_gary_johnson_at_the_liberty_bell_on/
<MutantTurkey> getting upvotes is always good
<waltman> Should I know who Gary Johnson is?
<MutantTurkey> the libertarian candidate for president
<MutantTurkey> time to ride the karma train
<MutantTurkey> I haven't yet found a good karma train gif
<InHisName> hmmm
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-20
<InHisName> In booting, one machine works a floppy driver fine, then hda: some stuff just fine,  then several attempts at doing hdd: some stuff, keeps failing and trying some more. After giving up, it loads sda: stuff just fine.
<InHisName> I checked /etc/fstab/ and only /dev/hda1/  and /dev/sda1/ are set to be mounted.   There is NO hdd mentioned, there.  Checked mount and nothing there either.   Where to find boot process that thinks there is a hdd to work with ?  It does not exist and needs to be removed.
<InHisName> Is anyone able to answer the above in their sleep?  Typing while sleeping ok too.
<InHisName> More info -->  hdd: IRQ failed +buncha numbers
<InHisName> 3 ident.  lines. plus 3 other hdd: lines.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<mn2010> #ZSNES
<mn2010> sorry xchat cleared the / tag
<JonathanD> :D
<JonathanD> hi mn2010
<InHisName> mornin' ?
<mn2010> morning, sorry doing 1000 things at once
<waltman> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> so one of us is VERY busy.
<InHisName> That's one WHALE of a multi-tasking project !
<mn2010> every morning -_-... webmin makes most of it a little easier though....
<InHisName> In booting, one machine works a floppy driver fine, then hda: some stuff just fine,  then several attempts at doing hdd: some stuff, keeps failing and trying some more. After giving up, it loads sda: stuff just fine.
<InHisName> I checked /etc/fstab/ and only /dev/hda1/  and /dev/sda1/ are set to be mounted.   There is NO hdd mentioned, there.  Checked mount and nothing there either.   Where to find boot process that thinks there is a hdd to work with ?  It does not exist and needs to be removed.
<InHisName> More info -->  hdd: IRQ failed +buncha numbers
<InHisName> 3 identical fail  lines. plus 3 other hdd: lines.
<mn2010> What bootloader?
<InHisName> grub
<InHisName> 1.99
<InHisName> No, NOT 1.99
<InHisName> all refer to either hda1 or sda1, except this one ->        kernel /boot/bzImage root=/dev/hda1 astlinux=i586 astkd=/dev/hdc1 ide=nodma       where astkd refers to hdc1 instead.   NO refs to hdd anywhere.
<InHisName> from menu.lst   (grub built in '06)
<mn2010> Grub-1 - What kernel version,
<mn2010> hold that thought, beb
<mn2010> brb*
<InHisName> More info -->  hdd: IRQ probe failed 0xffffcfa
<mn2010> back
<JonathanD> howdy mn2010
<mn2010> hello
<mn2010> guess User:<InHisName> left
<InHisName> In and out as I try things to get clear.com to work well as ISP to replace comcast.
<mn2010> Stupid Midori, you would think after 3 years they could add WebGL to Webkit+
<mn2010> LMAO~! i used to work for Clearwire
<mn2010> Dont expect much, we did stateful packet injection to prefer TCP Headers containing Windows-NT/IE7... they hated everything to do with OpenSource... You have no idea how many times i got into arguemetns with Tier3 trying to get them to loosen up on stateful-QoS
<InHisName> No, I see that the 6Megs down & 1Meg up is really -> 1.2 to 5.5megs & up is .23 to .65.   Never going over 2/3 of promise upload.
<mn2010> You will NEVER get advertised Speed, Expect constant outages and i can promise you, you will hate billing...
<InHisName> Will only be 4 months until I am an NON customer for 91 days with comcast.  Then I can apply for network essentials.  Thanks to my foster child hanging around for at least a year+.
<mn2010> Not to mention forget transmit stability. Go ahead and do a 3 minute ICMP Ping to test.clear.com
<InHisName> is that different from a normal ping ?
<JonathanD> I've personally had a rather good experience with clear.
<mn2010> Honestly, i know nothing about Comcast, i live in upstate-pa, on the border from New York. Comcast is not Available here. Were Time-Warner territory.
<InHisName> The WiMax has been steady.  However my NIC has issues trying to autonegotiate repeatedly into 10mbps& half-duplex, UGGGH
<mn2010> No, ICMP is the protocol Ping uses(Well, technically you can specify that... with the service option)
<InHisName> What does time warner charge for their lowest cost tier broadband ?
<mn2010> $20/month
<InHisName> What speed ? d/u ?
<mn2010>  2.5m/1m   Top tier(local) is only $45/month
<InHisName> for like 15/3 ?
<mn2010> Turbo($45) is 15-25(Var)m/5-10(Var)m
<JonathanD> we need google fiber.
<mn2010> Agree :D
<JonathanD> make sure you all sign up.
<mn2010> Or them to roll out OC:3 at a decent pricepoint
<JonathanD> heh
<JonathanD> municipal owned last-mile would be nice.
<InHisName> I think comcast says 16/3 for $49, but modem is $7, and there are taxes, and a $10 non tv customer fee. or Do basic for $9.98  ==> total nearly $70
<mn2010> i paid $53.45/month with all fees a year ago, but i lived 35 miles from here then... different branch... same price point but we use a bussiness line here(shared) so im not sure on the price point
<InHisName> mn2010: you were a clear customer or employee ?
<mn2010> Employee
<mn2010> They were still doing Roll-out in Rochester, NY when i worked for them.
<mn2010> InHisName: Which Modem did they give you?
<InHisName> They didn't give, they sold  and older 'home' clear modem with Wi-Fi for 1/2  ($49)   Then included a $100 visa debit card after 31 days can apply for it.    1st month & modem was $13 net.
<InHisName> I coulda gotten the latest for same money but no visa card from direct phone or store.  Visa was online special only.
<mn2010> better route then the renting method... but bad deal.... They were preparing to replace all previous Clearwire(Grandfathered accounts) with a brand New Cisco-Series 4g(WiMAX) Modem. It was alot more stable and had a 14dbi @ 104mw Antenna
<InHisName> This modem is good enough for the 4 months.
<mn2010> i started in Tier1 tech/Billing, only issue with Referrer Sales is if anything hardware goes wrong they wont replace and the occasional 120days for a refund (No Service area sale)
<mn2010> lol, yeah that i could see
<InHisName> Mine was up to 30 days to refund it all.  That should cover early deaths.  The rest should be just fine.
<mn2010> Clear will go up to 90days for a refund(You have to get Retention though to do it), they look at you're usage and if you were dissatisfied they will refund you up to 70%.
<InHisName> There is a basic service with 3/0.5.    If I see 2.54down/.59 up with unlimited, Will basic cap at .47 or so with same conditions or will it be more like .09 ?
<mn2010> im not going to try and give you a opposing qoute... the entire time i was there i never seen anyone get the throughput they were paying for and QoS made it even worse
<mn2010> Unlimited would give you between 5-7mbps down and .79mbps - 1.33mbps up, max though... best i seen but that was a customer out of Austin, TX
<mn2010> basic(2.5mbps) will cap you at 2.57mbps down(Hard-Limit), and upload was 0.33mbps(Hard-limit). its been 2 years since i worked for clear/clearwire but that was then.
<InHisName> What I meant to ask was if unlimited was shared to low point of 2.54down/0.45up, will the basic be approx the same numbers or will clear abuse them much lower than the unlimited customers that are doing below the basic speeds.  I assume the tower is the speed bottleneck. Too many users online, yadda, yadda.
<InHisName> They claim 0.5 for up for basic here.   1.0 for unlimted up.
<mn2010> Well, You will never get even near the Cap with Basic anyways, The towers give Priority to Mac's of Unlimited and Grandfathered Subscribers
<mn2010> But like i said, hard-cap was .33, .5 is the advertised speed.... you just have to test it per tower and keep a eye on those Signal lights...
<mn2010> good GSM Signal amplifier goes a long way btw...
<InHisName> Do 5 lights produce better speeds than 3 lights ?  All other conditions the same.
<mn2010> OFCOURSE!
<mn2010> 3 lights is 19-27% signal, -78.44dbm(Avg.)
<mn2010> i know exactly which modem you have too... only one wimax series had a 5light indicator...
<InHisName> config shows WIXFBR-117
<InHisName> CINR 11db,   2 lights,   Hmmmmmm
<mn2010> you have to realise, like any LOS wireless technology, Clear uses WiMAX(GSM) Technology. below40% youre packet dropping is near 65%
<InHisName> what was that?
<mn2010> sorry TOR dropped me for a sec, a bridge dropped my connection for some reason..
<mn2010> i did say that dont go by the Modems Configuration page
<InHisName> Hmmm, I out lasted someone for a change.
<mn2010> Clear has a page that can monitor at the towers thats ALOT more accurate
<InHisName> Can I go to it?
<mn2010> No, you have to have a minimum of a Clear Tier1 Username
<InHisName> help desk persons etc ?
<mn2010> yes
<InHisName> I had called customer support but got nowhere with this:   What is the LAN set to:?   100Mbps & full or automatic or ???
<mn2010> sorry was trying to find my old training info. - Auto-sensing
<InHisName> Boy that was fast answer.    He called level 2, and even called back to say no answer.  Time hour span.
<InHisName> I've been having a lot of trouble with my NIC in keeping it locked to 100/full and not have it change gears. Found out I did not have good module that I thought to be setting.   Now with another card.  tulip driver.   I hope this one stays locked.
<mn2010> just send a email to L2Support@clearwire.com, requesting Data from Clearsky. Tell them youre macid and make sure you send it from youre Clearwire/Clear email Address!
<mn2010> ^thats what i was...
<InHisName> macid ?
<InHisName> I have a clear email addy?
<mn2010> on the back of youre modem, there is a MAC#(Mac ID) that identifies the modem
<mn2010> mailto:L2Support@clearwire.com
<InHisName> Since I already have the answer, now, what benefit is there to doing this ?
<mn2010> if they give you a hard time or dont respond, email Corpaccounts@clearwire.com and tell them Level 2 is not responding. to warn you Level 2 is small and swamped it usually takes a while
<mn2010> no point now, but its good for future usage
<InHisName> Oh, Ok
<mn2010> not to mention if you have DCOP issue others did with that modem, they can reset it instantly solving the issue without 2 hours on the phone with Level1
<InHisName> what is that issue about ?
<InHisName> or just define DCOP
<mn2010> DCOP is simply put a issue with the firmware of 3 different models of modems.
<mn2010> Basically put, the firmware would lock the Tower-ID of one tower and stop auto-sensing/Switching between towers...
<InHisName> Switching towers alot is a good benefit ?
<mn2010> L3(Engineering) through a fit over it, thus the push to newer modems(Cisco)
<mn2010> No, but Clear has outages like Bad gas. We had towers go down nightly and Alot of Conversions still going on.
<InHisName> Oh, then some benefit for even stationary modems.
<mn2010> not to mention, tower-load.... like i said, if a tower was overloaded and you're DCOP'ed youre modem would sit in a loop trying to connect to the same tower... Its similiar to having a outdated PRL...
<mn2010> Absolutely, BTW NEVER USE THE TRAVEL MODEMS... there POS, Period... i probably replaced 1,400 or more during the time that i worked there. The Controller burns out on them and is beyond operational temperature in about 14 minutes... With the only exception being the Embedded one's.
<InHisName> Good, then the one I got is good enough.   I almost went with stick.  But I wasn't sure how to use it with my linux box router, so I chickened out.
<mn2010> good thing you did... you could only run it safely for about 40 minutes every 2 hours...
<InHisName> anyone play with sheets of foil to enhance the reception, or is it not worth the bother ?
<mn2010> No effect, it would probably reduce signal qaulity. Frequency is too-low for good effects..
<InHisName> Hmm, never even saw that in customer comments in negative sections that I checked.  Amazon etc.
<mn2010> on the other hand... if you know where youre tower is, you could Desolder the antenna and solder on a Type-B BNC connector and get or make a Cantenna.... They work great.
<mn2010> You usually Dont, you will all over youtube though..
<InHisName> It dropped another db in CINR.    I'm off to move modem to see if I can find better spot.
<mn2010> suggest near windows, avoid electrical outlets, Microwaves, 220v AC equipment, Speakers and primary building studs(as they ground)
<InHisName> How about in attic ?  or is temps too extreme ?
<mn2010> it depends... whats the temperature's in youre attic
<InHisName> Summer?  <140 usually,  Now ?   <115, mostly 45-99
<mn2010> should never run the modem in temperatures about abient 94.7*F for extended periods of time
<mn2010> ambient* rather...
<InHisName> Ok, keep out of attic then
<mn2010> honestly if it didnt get that hot it be perfect.
<mn2010> Why is Libnotify being as dumb as possible today
<InHisName> mn2010: I got a new location for modem, the rear of a walkin closet.  5 lights, WiMAX CINR 22db, RSSI -72dbm
<InHisName> My upload is best ever, 0.95 Mbps
<mn2010> :D! Verify it!, make sure its a stable connection. There is false-positives with Interference. But if not Congrats!
<mn2010> ^well i guess its been verfied lol
<mn2010> But congrats! :D
<InHisName> The download is pretty disappointing but prolly 'cause the tower is sharing with too many.  2.105Mbps
<InHisName> latency quicker 62ms instead of ~99ms
<InHisName> Dl better now, lunch crowd gone back to work --> 3.95
<InHisName> Upl same 0.95
<InHisName> Now to test the VoIP phone for clarity.   Will someone volunteer an number to tell me how clear I sound.  0.95 upload is limiting factor.   PM number if you wish.
<mn2010> VoIP or Sip?
<InHisName> yes for me.  I just need someone to listen to my outgoing speaking to see if 0.95 is plenty to work great with. Old fashioned line or cell are ok.
<mn2010> Im assuming nickserv is back?
<mn2010> !ping
<mn2010> !ping?
<pleia2> it was only down for a couple minutes
<mn2010> well i seen a notice in the earlier log... Radeon/ATI (Open Source Driver) doesnt support fan controls so my videocard decided to overheat....
<mn2010> brb again... fan troubles
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-21
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<InHisName> morning bears
<teddy-dbear> only one bear here
<InHisName> you never know if others have secret bears reading while they are sleeping or away or whatever. Holy Cow there could even be a stuffed bunny too.  As long as they stay incognito and never type a thing, we'll never know.
<waltman> Morning.
<ChinnoDog> bacon
<ChinnoDog> I overcooked it a tad
<ChinnoDog> Still pretty tasty though
<InHisName> when I click on file abc.xyz gedit starts and tries to edit the file.  It's not text so complains a lot after taking forever to load.    WHERE do I go to stop gedit from running xyz files but to do runwithxyz instead ?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-22
<ChinnoDog> I am on a Megabus
<pleia2> wifi or phone?
<ChinnoDog> Phone. :-)
<ChinnoDog> connectbot.
<ChinnoDog> bus departed late and we are in slow traffic approaching an accident.
<pleia2> ah fun
<pleia2> going anywhere exciting?
<ChinnoDog> NYC
<ChinnoDog> someone on this bus is snoring
<pleia2> NYC is nice
<ChinnoDog> this ride is taking forever
<ChinnoDog> I am ready to get off the bus
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> That's it for this saturday ? TWO Mornings and nothing else ?
<rmg51> so, where were you all day?
<rmg51> dinner time
<mikedep333> does anyone know what channel the PSU vs Temple game is on?
<mikedep333> ESPN2? it hnas UCLA vs whatever on
<mikedep333> oh, it's on ABC, never mind
 * mikedep333 is not into football very much
<mikedep333> but I remember last year's game against temple being just as one-sided
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-09-23
<rmg51> Morning
<waltman> Morning.
<waltman> I got like 6-7 consecutive hours of sleep last night. Hoping this means I'm getting over my cold.
 * InHisName is going to have to get by on 5.5 hours
<waltman> I woke up in the middle of the night the past couple of nights. :(
 * InHisName is still surviving nicely without more naps, yet.
<waltman> Any thoughts on using wordpress for an academic website serving up mostly static content?
<waltman> my future boss's old website looks like this: https://pantherfile.uwm.edu/cohena/www/index.html
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-16
<InHisName> evening
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> I think the rmg51 is broken.
 * rmg51 knows it :P
<rmg51> it went on all night
<rmg51> and most of yesterday
 * JonathanD is trying to fix an ubuntu install
<JonathanD> Got the wifi fixed, now I'm working on vid drivers.
<JonathanD> The nvidia drivers left me with a black screen after boot.
<JonathanD> I picked up a latitude C840 over the weekend.
<JonathanD> I'm not having much luck with the nvidia
<JonathanD> blarg
<JonathanD> I don't think the nvidia driver is going to work.
<JonathanD> now it's stuck in 16 color.
<rmg51> and I'm stuck in a loop
<rmg51> freenode is broken
<rmg51> at least for me
<JonathanD> works here :P
<rmg51> time for work
<JonathanD> Gonna try xubuntu.
<JonathanD> Maybe that'll work better.
 * Maple__ grumbles
<Maple__> Still distro-hopping.
 * Maple__ has pluses for xubuntu
<Maple__> ^ stayed with it for two weeks, longest of any distro
<Maple__> kind of annoying when you only have one flash drive though
<Maple__> to put all your work in a tarball in google drive repeatedly
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> hi JonathanD
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> downloading xubuntu now.
<JonathanD> Hopefully this'll work better :)
<JonathanD> the darn alt cd isn't working either :/
<JonathanD> ah, now it is.
<waltman> So $friend just emailed me asking for advice on a new laptop. I tried to sell him on the Macbook Air, but I think he's looking for something linuxier.
<waltman> he's a professor and he reluctantly needs some way to run Word to work with collaborators
<waltman> I may be asking for laptop advice here soon :)
<JonathanD> Thinkpad.
<waltman> does lenovo make them these days?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> Build quality on "thinkpad" branded units is still quite good.
<pleia2> I love my work laptop http://www8.hp.com/us/en/ads/elite-products/products.html#books
<pleia2> have the Folio 9470m
<JonathanD> pleia2: I just raided one of your old dells for parts for Josh's laptop last night :P
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> glad they're still giving :)
<JonathanD> I needed an IDE drive.
<JonathanD> I actually just finished getting xubuntu all happy on it.
<JonathanD> He's getting it tonight.
<pleia2> \o/
<waltman> If I wanted to get a lenovo, I could get a great deal through Drexel
<MutantTurkey> nope
<MutantTurkey> we at least
<pleia2> my other laptop is an ultra cheap (sub $300) one, I like that too :)
<MutantTurkey> for the last year or so the link's been broken
<MutantTurkey> i check often @waltman
<waltman> MutantTurkey: I'm in there right now
<MutantTurkey> really? well i am glad they fixed it
<MutantTurkey> the lenovo website is a.... pos
<MutantTurkey> it's just terrible
<pleia2> one == lenovo
<waltman> Do all lenovos have that silly mouse nub thingie?
<pleia2> no
<pleia2> only the thinkpads afaik
<JonathanD> the ideapads do not.
<waltman> duh. I meant thinkpad.
<MutantTurkey> waltman: silly?
<waltman> MutantTurkey: yes, silly
<MutantTurkey> does the next X1 have it still? or the Edge?
<pleia2> I think the x1 does
<MutantTurkey> waltman: don't knock it till ya try it
<pleia2> the internet should know!
<waltman> I have.
<JonathanD> The x1 does
<MutantTurkey> cewl
<JonathanD> Pretty sure, anyway.
<MutantTurkey> Your branch is behind 'origin/fizzy' by 4 commits, and can be fast-forwarded.
<JonathanD> Some of the x series have only a nub and no touchpad.
<MutantTurkey> how do i fast-forward!!
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: the older ones right?
<JonathanD> MutantTurkey: yeah.
<pleia2> waltman: are they looking for tough? sleek? light? brick? powerful?
<MutantTurkey> i want the X131 or whatever the netwbook was called
<JonathanD> I think all the new stuff has touchpads.
<MutantTurkey> they are slick
<JonathanD> I disable the touchpad, though :P
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: eek i did last week to save power
<MutantTurkey> it was awful
<waltman> Can I assume he'll have no trouble installing *buntu on most modern thinkpads?
<MutantTurkey> i can't live without two finger scroll
<MutantTurkey> waltman: yeah
<MutantTurkey> make sure he gets the Intel wireless
<JonathanD> one great side effect of disabling the touchpad is people stop asking to use your laptop.
<MutantTurkey> and preferablly intel graphics card!
<pleia2> JonathanD: hehe
<waltman> I couldn't live without the touchpad on my macbook
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: heh my dad just carries a mouse in his bag, and never even uses his nub... i don't get it
<MutantTurkey> waltman: obviously... it's so mouse oriented :p
<pleia2> my lenovo is amd and it's lovely
 * pleia2 shrugs
<JonathanD> The nub is the best thing ever :P
<JonathanD> never leave the home row!
<MutantTurkey> pleia2: sorry i meant the graphics card and or wireless
<MutantTurkey> i had trouble with my wireless card
<JonathanD> My thinkpad has the switchable graphics, but I never got that working under ubuntu.
<pleia2> MutantTurkey: I was talking about gfx
<MutantTurkey> i think it was atheros
<pleia2> my wifi is just atheros, it's fine
<MutantTurkey> yep, mine works well now
<MutantTurkey> it used to die with dragonfly3, and my temple, and Montco networks, i guess something with the setups?
<MutantTurkey> then if you suspend to much, you had to juts hard reboot
<JonathanD> This dell I put together has a rather nice screen.
<waltman> pleia2: I've already asked him most of those questions :)
<MutantTurkey> but since a year or so ago... it's all smoth
<MutantTurkey> waltman: and yeah, chec kout the gfx support
<MutantTurkey> and avoiding switchable graphics would probably be the least hassle
<waltman> If I were him I'd get something with 9-12 hours of battery life, but who knows?
<pleia2> waltman: but you haven't told us, hard to make recommendations (assuming you want them)
<waltman> well, I haven't heard back from him yet!
<pleia2> ah :)
<waltman> 10:57 < waltman> I may be asking for laptop advice here soon :)
<MutantTurkey> go with the upgraded battery
<MutantTurkey> if it's an x220, i would also get the undercarriage battery for maximum cool-ness
<waltman> what's "gfx support"?
<MutantTurkey> make sure you have Xorg drivers that work
<MutantTurkey> i don't keep up with it,but nvidia and others have had problems in the past
<MutantTurkey> so i'd just check to make sure it'll work well under linux
<waltman> I'm holding off on laptop shopping until I see what the new macbook pro's look like
<MutantTurkey> also - IPS screen is a must on Lenovo, and i recommend you upgrade the display as much as possible..
<MutantTurkey> I am still cringing over my non-ips 1366x768 display
<waltman> I'm still happy with the 1280x800 screen on my 4 year old Macbook.
<MutantTurkey> the color is probably a lot better
<waltman> People with those fancy new retina displays whine about how horrible it is, but I think it's perfectly adequate
<MutantTurkey> ... the color is what matters
<MutantTurkey> also the angle and such
<rmg51> https://www.system76.com/
<waltman> it looks even better when I hook it up to an external monitor at 1080p
<MutantTurkey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p8MO-XaCZ_8
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: i honestly have been hearing nothing but bad stuff about them lately
<waltman> particularly after I ran OSX's calibration on it
<MutantTurkey> they do have ICC color profiles for all the thinkpads btw
<rmg51> I have two of them
<MutantTurkey> waltman: that link is a IPS vs non-IPS x220 comparison
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: are they excellent?
<MutantTurkey> there was a very negative thread on reddit recently
<MutantTurkey> enough to scare me away
<rmg51> they work for me
<jedijf> reddit scares me away
<MutantTurkey> hehe
<rmg51> the newer ones may be different
<MutantTurkey> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1mdrwg/system76_galago_ultrapro_review_avoid/
<rmg51> http://zareason.com/shop/home.php
<jedijf> waltman: just installed ubu on cheap lenovo b3xx - everything worked - set libre office to save docx, xlsx, pptx - all good to communicate with ms world
<jedijf> here was /that/ convo
<jedijf> actually cheap was presumed. my daughters laptop
<MutantTurkey> i don't understand why you need a linux specific laptop
<MutantTurkey> since linux works well on most laptops
<MutantTurkey> esp if you know what to use and what to avoid
<jedijf> support the homies
<MutantTurkey> i just feel more comforatable with a giant corporation's return policy, customer support and such
<jedijf> zareason too
<jedijf> homegirls
<MutantTurkey> homepersons
<MutantTurkey> they're called Police Officers
<waltman> MutantTurkey: back in the day linux was quite problematic on the weird custom hardware many laptop vendors use
<MutantTurkey> sure - is that still true today? I don't think so
<waltman> I haven't used a linux laptop since 2004.
<waltman> Back then I had to hand-edit a config file for every new wifi I encountered, and sleep never really worked at all because of a weird acpi setup I had.
<MutantTurkey> and suspend required tux-on-ice
<MutantTurkey> but now it is not like that
<MutantTurkey> I haven't even a xorg.conf anymore!
<MutantTurkey> (praise the lord for automatic detection!)
<waltman> tell that to the person who was here Friday night trying to get his display to work :)
<MutantTurkey> poor soul
<pleia2> he always breaks things though :) I think he was trying to do weird things with hz
<waltman> Yeah, I still don't really understand why he wasn't happy with the default settings it found :)
<JonathanD> So this laptop seems to work, except I can't install the nvidia drivers.
<JonathanD> So he might be somewhat game-constrained. Oh well. More time for homework :P
<jedijf> if you set hz just right you can pick up signals from the netherworlds
<JonathanD> This dell has a much... fluffier? keyboard than my thinkpads.
<TheLordOfTime> JonathanD, which Dell?
<steven_> anyone here a graphic designer working with commercial printers?
<steven_> any suggestions, using Scribus--how to deliver files to commercial printer?
<waltman> http://www.flickr.com/photos/85201403@N00/9767983294 # cuteness
<rmg51> nice waltman. you chased steven_ right out with that picture
<waltman> is that all it took?
<rmg51> seems that way
<rmg51> imagine what you could do if you really tried
<JonathanD> So I got the nvidia driver working, but the image does not fill the screen.
<JonathanD> It fills about 80% of it .
<JonathanD> from the top-left corner down.
<JonathanD> and it's missing hte top level res entry
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-17
<jackson> evening
<TheLordOfTime> sup
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> morning
<JonathanD> Mornign.
<InHisName> My tang is all toungled up trying to pronounce that
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples,dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<ChinnoDog> mm, blueberry pancakes
<InHisName> MM fresh blueberries without the pancake dough.
<ChinnoDog> But then they don't turn into balls of sweet blue mush
<InHisName> Oh, but between those massive molars, they do turn into sweet blue mush, yum.
<Maple__> .
<ChinnoDog> hi Maple__
<Maple__> hey
<InHisName> Howdy Doody Maple__
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-18
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<wyattderp> *
<InHisName> scottrigby_away:  you are making me dizzy
<jedijf> scottrigby_away: don't have to do aways....
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-19
<JonathanD> Morning.
<jackson_> moin
<JonathanD> hi jackson
<jackson> hay JonathanD
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<jackson> o/
<InHisName> Goooooood Morning Eeeeeevveeerrry Oooone !
<waltman> I just got a kitkat bar out of the vending machine. Where's my free Android phone?
<teddy-dbear> look deeper into the machine ;-)
 * waltman finds ... M&M's
<teddy-dbear> guess you'll have to settle for them instead
<jedijf> so my phone fb app said a new photo posted by walter - i was, "who the hell is walter?"
<teddy-dbear> yeessh
<teddy-dbear> even I know that one
<teddy-dbear> bye
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-20
<waltman> was that me?
<waltman> If so, it's a funny picture if I do say so myself :)
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<Samuraialba> good bacon unto all!
<InHisName> Howdy, Baconizer !
<InHisName> or... would saying Howdy Samuraialba get your attention faster ?
<Samuraialba> not sure lol
<waltman> https://play.google.com/store/search?q=ios+7&c=apps
<ChinnoDog> I set up X forwarding over SSH so I could test RDP access to servers at work and discovered that rdesktop running from my server with X tunneled through to my laptop runs really frast
<ChinnoDog> s/frast/fast
<ChinnoDog> Anyone know why it would be so quick? I thought this would be very slow.
<jedijf> compression?
<ChinnoDog> Compression is part of the RDP protocol. The SSH compression should just be slowing it down.
<ChinnoDog> Oh.. but when I do it through SSH I run rdesktop without compression and the only thing compressing the stream in SSH
<ChinnoDog> And I have HPN-SSH installed on here
<ChinnoDog> So the SSH compression must be significantly faster than the built in RDP compression
<jedijf> you can change 'cipher' to make it quicker too
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: do you compress ssh with -C  ?
<jedijf> so like -XC
<ChinnoDog> I am connected using PuTTY. There is a checkbox for compression
<ChinnoDog> I think my base assumption could be wrong. Compression might be disabled on the server.
<jedijf> i think i had input issues with compression and x forwarding iirc
<jedijf> like keypress issues
<ChinnoDog> Did you disable Nagles?
<jedijf> no, what is Nagles?
<ChinnoDog> The algorithm that waits for bytes to pile up before sending for efficiency
<ChinnoDog> Good for data transfers, bad for real time interaction
<square-r00t> ChinnoDog: if you have root, grep Compression /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the ssh server
<ChinnoDog> I'm pretty sure I already enabled it on the server
<square-r00t> it's enabled by default as "Delayed"
<waltman> So my TAs are going to have a crazy schedule for the first few weeks of the course I'm teaching. I'm thinking of putting the schedule in a Google Calendar. Seem reasonable?
<waltman> I'll have to make it public.
<jedijf> i say yes - love google cal
<adom> yeah, you can make a public TA, or make it private and share it only with them.
<adom> gf and i use multiple shared gcals for everything from bills, work schedules, family/friends bdays, dog health/vet stuff, etc. couldnt live without it.
<waltman> Sharing it with 40 students seems like it would be a hassle.
<jedijf> waltman: engineer some calendar software
<waltman> wait, I can embed the calendar in the syllabus web page!
<jedijf> choo choo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-21
<rmg51> Morning
<rmg51> off to PACS
<rmg51> see you there
<rmg51> bye
<waltman> oh, PACS day already?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<sadin> NOOOOOOOOO http://www.geeks.com/
<teddy-dbear> bye-bye
<InHisName> Hello again
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-09-22
<rmg51> Morning
<InHisName> Morning again
<Maple__> Morning yet again, rmg51,
<rmg51> almost afternoon Maple__ :-D
<Maple__> nah, it's lunch.
<rmg51> I haven't had breakfast yet
<InHisName> Afternoon, rmg51 and Maple__
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-15
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<pleia2> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-16
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<InHisName> morning all
<ChinnoDog> afternoon
<InHisName> It's also a good one, too, ChinnoDog
<jthan> I miss when this was like the most active LoCo around.
<jthan> jedijf: y u kill vibes?
<jedijf> jthan: not me ...look up - mojo marauders abound
<jthan> lolwut
<jthan> waltman: Graph theory.
<jthan> jedijf: what's that supposed to mean?
<waltman> jthan: It's all about graph theory.
<jthan> waltman: Have you ever done any work with genome assembly on the compsci side of things? lol
<waltman> I have not, no.
<jthan> daww.
<jthan> Finding people that have done that is apparently not as easy as I'd hoped.
<jthan> We only have one lab on campus here that does it pretty heavily.
<jthan> I JUST WANNA TAKE SOMEONE TO COFFEE AND LEARN A LITTLE
<waltman> oh, you want to learn?
<jthan> I do.
<jthan> I have a bunch of yeast genomes that don't match up to the references
<jthan> I'm trying to take the 40% that doesn't match up and somehow get it to align/piece it together/find genes
<jthan> There are a lot of programs that do this in part, and some are even open source, but they're only as good as what you give them..
<waltman> Isn't that what BLAST does?
<jthan> So I need to find a way to script finding some kind of patterns and getting some possibilities
<jthan> Sort of.. BLAST is kind of rudimentary at this point
<jthan> It only looks at local regions of DNA
<jthan> whereas I'm working with a full genome
<waltman> there are roughly a zillion things in the bioperl package, but I've never used any of them
<jthan> and it looks specifically for a certain type of similarity.
<jthan> yeah - I have been reading some of the docs on bioperl
<jthan> A lot of people just rely on Python it seems
<waltman> http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/combinatorial-pattern-matching-algorithms-in-computational-biology-using-perl-and-r-gabriel-valiente/1101538438?cm_mmc=googlepla-_-textbook_instock_75up_pt99-_-q000000633-_-9781420069730&ean=9781420069730&isbn=9781420069730&kpid=9781420069730&r=1 ?
<waltman> http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-Strings-Trees-Sequences-Computational/dp/0521585198 was the book I was really looking for
<jthan> Oh nifty.
<waltman> jthan: there's undoubtedly something in scipy for that
<jthan> You use that book before?
<waltman> I checked it out of Drexel's library one, but didn't have a need for it. Seemed good though.
<jthan> I'll have to see if we have it, and if not get it from somewhere else.
<waltman> What university are you at?
<jthan> CU Boulder
<waltman> ah
<jthan> Working now under Robin Dowell
<waltman> The only person I know of at Drexel who does that is Gail Rosen. Might be more, I don't know. And there's a bigger group over at upenn.
<waltman> I work with images, not sequences.
<jthan> I know a few people in bioinformatics at Brown, but they're currently all on an overseas trip together doing some kind of research.
<jthan> Mostly just trying to get a headstart before they actually hand me the genome data
<jthan> Trying to find which programs/libraries people have had the best results with
<jthan> Maybe write a few of my own scripts to play around with.
<jthan> http://www.safaribooksonline.com/library/view/python-for-bioinformatics/9780763751869/
<jthan> Interesting
<waltman> Are you coming at this from the bio end or the computer science end?
<jthan> Well... I'm more educated on the bio end, but I think initially I need to come at it more so from the computer science end.
<waltman> CS folks tend to not know what a protein is.
<jthan> :-p I've learned that the hard way.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-17
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<jthan> Who just tries to find genes and compare DNA for fun?
<ChinnoDog> Frankenstein
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-18
<InHisName> morning again
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<lazyPower> O/
<MutantTurkey> just ran into amir after the first time in like 3 years...
<MutantTurkey> wait not sure if he's in this irc circle.
<ChinnoDog> oh noes. Worlds colliding.
<MutantTurkey> lol
<adom> Don't get why my nick keeps changing to adom_
<adom> I don't know how to IRC right.
<adom> :/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-19
<InHisName> adom: netsplit that disconnects you from chat. Reconnects in 2-3 minutes.  Ghost of past still there, so system increments name to adom_ for new login.  THEN finally the ghost drops out.  Only now you are able to name change back to orig name.
<SamuraiAlba> Hail, and good bacon to all!  Well... not the hail... that hurts
<rmg51> Morning
<SamuraiAlba> Morning :D
<SamuraiAlba> Hiring PHP developers does not contribute to the quota of employees with disabilities. :P
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<tthomas__> Anyone active?
<tthomas__> If anyone is local in the Pa, West Chester area and might be interested in a small job to create some linux scripts or consult us on how to do some linux system management please drop me a line.  We are an equipment manufacturer, and we deploy some linux based PC's on our machines, and we need to do some automated setup configurations to duplicate the machine configurations, set ip addresses... etc...
<tthomas__> my email is tthomas@schramminc.com
<tthomas__> or if anyone may point us in the direction of someone that might offer this kind of service... Thanks!
<ChinnoDog> money
<adom> InHisName: re: netsplit: Thanks for info. Any way to prevent that from happening?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-20
<square-r00t> adom: nope, it's something that happens to everyone
<jthan> adom: New name for me - welcome
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> *YAWN*
<teddy-dbear> "NWAY"
<kodiak1> hey folks - Anyone in Pittsburgh looking to do some consulting / part time work that *doesn't* suck?
<kodiak1> (I'm not a recruiter, I'm just doing some project management at a shop that's in need of Ubuntu admin for their front of the house ops)
<lazyPower> oh man
<lazyPower> that sounds appealing but my day job would get in the way of that
<lazyPower> kodiak1: may want to ask in #wplug as well
<kodiak1> thanks lazyPower
<lazyPower> np, its a slow day on the weekends, it may take until monday before someone responds
<kodiak1> I'm doing a day-job too, the PM work I'm doing on the side
<lazyPower> but mos t of us are on a bouncer
<lazyPower> What are the details of the admin?
<kodiak1> Sorry for my ignorance to the whole ubuntu world (I'm a RHEL guy) - you use Landscape at all?
<lazyPower> Yep, its an expensive solution but worth its weight in gold if you're managing > 10 systems
<jedijf> cposc call for papers extended - someone do a talk
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-09-21
<waltman> jedijf: I've got a conflict that day :(
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-14
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-15
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<teddy-dbear> Welcome back power twins ;-)
<lazypower> I thought we got those modes set to where it takes an implicit action to become op
<lazypower> hrm
<ChinnoDog> I need to learn Ruby
<ChinnoDog> override.vm.network :private_network, :ip => "192.168.142.10"
<ChinnoDog> What is that? A function call? A hash of a hash? I'm not sure.
<jthan> ChinnoDog: Puppet? Lol
<ChinnoDog> That is part of my Vagrant configuration
<ChinnoDog> I'm trying to read my private network IP out of the vagrant configuration but I don't know how.
<waltman> ChinnoDog: If you already know perl or python, ruby's not hard to pick up.
<jthan> waltman: Really?
 * jthan is very afraid of ruby 
<jthan> I don't know.. I guess I'm more afraid of perl, too.
<jthan> err...
<jthan> not too
 * jthan needs a nap 
 * jthan shuts up before he denounces something he actually likes or something
<waltman> ruby's kind of the bastard stepchild of perl and python
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazypower> ChinnoDog, its a DSL. Most implementations of ruby is DSL
<ChinnoDog> DSL?
<lazypower> ChinnoDog, :private_network is a symbol, :ip is another symbol, and this is basically replacing / updating an item in a hash
<lazypower> Domain Specific Language
<lazypower> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domain-specific_language
<ChinnoDog> But it must be valid ruby syntax. I understand Ruby hashes but I don't understand the statement because I don't know what the comma operator is doing for it.
<ChinnoDog> What hash does the :ip key belong to?
<lazypower> ip belongs to private_network, its a sub-key of that property
<ChinnoDog> sub-key = parent hash?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-17
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-18
<JonathanD> Good morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<rmg51> slow
<JonathanD> Same.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-09-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-19
<swift110> hey
<swift110-phone> hey
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<icey> anybody going to the PLUG meeting tonight?
<icey> Philly west
<teddy-dbear> only if some one picks me up carries me around and brings me back home ;-)
<icey> teddy-dbear: where are you?
<icey> I'm in Phoenixville
<teddy-dbear> Cheltenham
<waltman> icey: afaik there's still no topic or speaker for tonight
<icey> waltman: yeah, I was noticing that
<icey> :-/
<icey> waltman: so...drink and talk about linux?
<teddy-dbear> sounds like a good time to have me as a speaker
<teddy-dbear> I still have chocolate
<waltman> I still like the idea of teddy-dbear as keynote speaker at fosscon
<teddy-dbear> you have a whole year to make it happen
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> \o
<ChinnoDog> How do you watch Netflix on i386 platforms? Chrome is only available as 64-bit now. :-(
<Forge> What's i386?
<ChinnoDog> Intel 32-bit
<Forge> Apologies, I was being facetious/snarky.
<Forge> I haven't had an x86-32 machine since 2004 or so.
<ChinnoDog> Spring chickens. Can't even use DOS 6.22.
<Forge> I haven't wanted to run dos on the metal since OS/2 came out.
<ChinnoDog> OS/2 was pretty nice. Too bad it never caught on.
<waltman> I still have a win32 box at home.
<waltman> er, i386
<waltman> *sigh*
<waltman> in fact, I'm tying this on an i386 box
<waltman> tyPing
<waltman> *sigh*
<Forge> I have a couple 32bit toys at home, for now, but none are x86.
<waltman> are raspberry pi's 32 bit?
<ChinnoDog> I did solve my platform issue. I installed the last supported version of Chrome for the sole purpose of watching Netflix.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<Forge> waltman: Pretty much. The Pi3 has a 64bit CPU, but lacks some necessary firmware for AA64, last I heard.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<Forge> Oh no, I mean, heya.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-09-25
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: https://www.banggood.com/BF-T1-Frequency-400-470MHz-20-Channels-Mini-Ultra-thin-Driving-Hotel-Civilian-Walkie-Talkie-p-1176747.html
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ok first of all.....that domain....raised eyebrows
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: and there are many similar, and the current ht rage. they sound good too.
<waltman> also their logo looks like an amazon ripoff
<ChinnoDog> I don't hear much on 70cm on my current walkie. Seems more useful for going backpacking than anything.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: all areas are different. You may be in a 2m area.
<jedijf> Up here, we are 70cm heavy. Further out in the sticks it goes to 2m.
<ChinnoDog> So urban backpacking? hehe
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: try this one, it's Allstar linked so talks all over:   447.6750 -5 MHz 123.0 K3WS Washington, Union Station
<ChinnoDog> 70cm will have less attenuation from solid objects. I've never walked around DC with my radio. Maybe more traffic there.
<jedijf> if you can hit that, and it's connected to W3WAN, you can talk back into this area
<ChinnoDog> I can't reach Union Station from here. :-( That is 20+ miles away.
<jedijf> try it
<ChinnoDog> The house I am moving to in two weeks has better elevation. Maybe I can put a discreet antenna on my balcony. I forget what direction the balcony faces.
<jedijf> or this one:   447.3750 -5 MHz 123.0 K3WS College Park, Berwyn Heights MD OPEN A
<jedijf> or this one, all allstar linked:   447.9250 -5 MHz 123.0 K3WS West Laurel MD OPEN A
<ChinnoDog> I can't reach anything in MD from here last I tried.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-09-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-09-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
